# Help...how do I avoid Sales Presentation



## Imducky (Jul 30, 2018)

Is there any way to get on a list where Wyndham does not pressure you into attending the their presentation?  We are in Atlantic City at the Sky Tower, we refused the presentation and were unfortunately convinced to have a survey done in our room, which happened today.  15 minutes turned into much longer.  We were told they would comp the parking for the 3 days we are here.  When i went to get the parking validated, I was told they were closed and would have to come back in the morning when the person was there who provided the gifts was in.  We check out tomorrow, so I will just pay the parking.  Next month we are staying at the National Harbor for a week and I don't want to go through this again.  How do I get the wristbands or whatever I need when I check in and avoid this sales crap?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2018)

Just say "no".  Continue saying it.

We got out of a presentation one time by scheduling it for the day after we left.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 30, 2018)

Just say no to any update, meeting, survey, etc.

I find what usually helps is: "This is far from my first Wyndham timeshare stay. I'm not interested, and you are wasting your time trying to get me to say yes to help you make your numbers."


----------



## grab (Jul 30, 2018)

Just say no and if that doesn’t work tell them that you are unemployed and do not qualify


----------



## Joe33426 (Jul 30, 2018)

When the scheduler starts the chit-chat about what your plans are during your stay, try saying something like "I'm not sure what we have planned, but what we're not doing is a sales presentation or owners' update."  I usually say something similar to this without smiling or smirking.   The scheduler gets the point and it saves a lot of wasted time on their part. 

Remember, a scheduler, parking park person, etc. is not your friend and all the chit-chat is just to get you into a meeting.  Don't engage them in small talk,  just say NO politely and get on with your vacation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 30, 2018)

Tell them your spouse is NOT coming in during your stay. If you are not married, LIE! 

PAYBACK ... as all is fair in LOVE and WAR.


----------



## skotrla (Jul 30, 2018)

It really throws the parking people off when you don't have a car.   Last time I was in Vegas, they tried to give me a coupon for a discount voucher and I told them I didn't want it and they were quite unsure what to say.

-Scott


----------



## stevio99 (Jul 30, 2018)

It's usually much cheaper (an quicker) to park in Resorts parking lot, rather than Skyline's.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jul 30, 2018)

So we just got back from quick trip to Great Smokie Mountain resort and they had a unique approach we found reasonable.  After telling the parking pass person a couple times we did not want an update she said we could go right up that moment for 'about 30 minutes'. Our room wasn't ready so this was not too bad in exchange for $100 gift card and 2000 Wyndham rewards points. I set my timer for 45 minutes and in fact we were out exactly 45 minutes later just in time for our room to be ready.

Other highlights of the update:

- Now they have a child care room .. so we couldn't have our 6 year old annoy the sales person into letting us go .. darned.
- I heard the biggest lie ever .. about 3 minutes into hello's the closer came along asking if we'd signed the 'testamonial' about not having to pay maintenance fees any longer! What?  we hadn't received this opportunity yet?  .. I called bullxxxx and they ended up dropping this after a bit more banter. 

After the closer left the salesman actually was fairly reasonable .. was a Wyndham owner himself and we all chatted about various resorts we'd been to.  

All in all an okay 45 minutes for $100.

Bob


----------



## kaljor (Jul 30, 2018)

stevio99 said:


> It's usually much cheaper (an quicker) to park in Resorts parking lot, rather than Skyline's.



I stayed there for 5 nights last December and the parking at Resorts was completely free.  I asked a desk clerk (not a parking person) about it and she told me that Wyndham was going to eliminate their parking fee after the 1st of the year.  I guess they didn't, or they only did temporarily.


----------



## WBP (Aug 1, 2018)

I tell them that I have Tuberculosis - - highly contagious, and leads to death - - and that I'm only months away from my death. It generally wards off the sharks, except for one, who told me that if I hurried, I could take a bunch of Getaways before I died.

We disconnect the phones in our villa, as soon as we check-in, and plug the phones back in when we check-out. Hence, no marketing phone calls (however they may be disguised).


----------



## jumoe (Aug 1, 2018)

Some lines that I have heard that work... I haven't tried any.  
"I didn't bring my wife/husband with me - but I did bring my girlfriend/boyfriend/lover/etc".
"My spouse is on my contract and I am alone on this trip"
"I just declared bankruptcy."
"I rent an apartment, I don't own anything"
"NO."


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 1, 2018)

If you do end up going to a presentation, wear a TUG t-shirt. Of course you have to buy one first.

Immediately start telling the sales person all about TUG and the wonderful advise about how to buy resale. 

Don't let then sell you. Sell them on TUG and all of the wonderful money saving ideas there. Just keep hammering away on how great TUG and resale is. When they try to give you the BS, just tell them that they need to read TUG and get educated on the real facts. 

I don't think that they will keep you there too long.

Jim


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 1, 2018)

WJS said:


> I tell them that I have Tuberculosis - - highly contagious, and leads to death - - and that I'm only months away from my death. It generally wards off the sharks, except for one, who told me that if I hurried, I could take a bunch of Getaways before I died.



Wow that is really low! Too bad you didn't "accidently" cough in that person's face then fake profusely apologize and tell them if they get to their doctor fast enough the doctor may still be able to save their life.


----------



## bestpal38 (Aug 1, 2018)

I go everytime. I irritate the hell out of them. I inherited my timeshare, I have no money in it but Maint fees. I do set a timer on my phone for the amount of time I signed up for, and when the timer goes, so do I. I was in Vegas last week. Told them NO!! She offered me $150, so I said what the hell. Had a guy I already had before. I finished breakfast, and he sent me to the gifting desk. I put up with a lot of verbal abuse from sales weasels, but I have very thick skin. It's like a game to me. I'm doubting there is a Do not sell list, cause I am sure I would be on it!


----------



## am1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Start a rental business and send thousands of renters to them who will not buy as what Wyndham is selling cannot compete.  Then you will be banned from being gifted.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Aug 1, 2018)

Depending on what resort you stay at, you may not need a parking pass.  Just skip it.

If you feel you actually need one, just say no.

If you get pressured into going and sign up, just call back and cancel.

I usually am polite and simply say, "My time with my family is what I am here for.  I am not willing to give that up for anything you have to offer me.  Thank you."

The most ridiculous situation I encountered was the Smokey Mountain resort (not the water park one, the other one).  There, when I checked in they sent me into a room to get my parking pass and the sales person sat me at a table and started right into a mini presentation.  I said no several times and I don't think they heard it once.  I finally cut them off and asked firmly for my parking pass.  They prompted a visit from the supervisor who said it was shocking that I didn't want to hear more about BLAH BLAH BLAH.  

Other than that, everyone has been fine with a NO and given me my parking pass.  But at some resorts, I have just skipped out on it and not worried about having a pass.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 1, 2018)

Just buy the biggest package they can sell you with a couple more AMEX cards throwed in.
Send your rescission in the next day.
After doing that 3 or 4 times you’ll find if there’s a no sell list.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 1, 2018)

I have rented before, but do not own a timeshare.  There have been a couple of instances where the parking pass lunatic thinks he/she can maple syrup me into a breakfast.  The fake politeness just kills me.  When the two minutes of drivel ended, I have looked them in the eye and said, "I would like the parking pass, but I have no F&%King interest in a timeshare."  Yes - that word.  Usually the mouth opens and the eyes get wide, and I get a "Yes sir.  Here is your parking pass."  My theory is there is no reason to beat around the bush.  Only once have I gotten a follow-up phone call and that one went quick.


----------



## spackler (Aug 1, 2018)

My first "no" is polite. 

But if my vacation has to start with nonstop pestering to attend a sales pitch, prepare for a verbal onslaught.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 1, 2018)

Not that I've tried it but maybe just for a laugh (and the gift), start immediately by saying something like, "Whatever it is you're trying to sell me, great!  Let's get the paperwork for me to sign.  And make sure that, by law, you include the clear and precise rescission instructions."


----------



## famy27 (Aug 1, 2018)

Richardsdeals said:


> Depending on what resort you stay at, you may not need a parking pass.  Just skip it.
> 
> If you feel you actually need one, just say no.
> 
> ...



This. We normally go to Glacier Canyon in the Dells. The "parking pass" people annoy me to no end. So I just stopped going to their desk. Absolutely nothing has happened to my car. I give my vehicle info to the front desk when I check in. That's all they need. As further proof that the pass is unnecessary, one time I decided to ask for a parking pass at the front desk after the sales office was closed. They didn't have any, so they gave me a business card to put on my dash. So official! I love when I don't have a car. At Avenue Plaza in NOLA, the "parking pass" people kept waving at me, yelling about coupon books. I just waved back and kept walking.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 2, 2018)

famy27 said:


> So I just stopped going to their desk. Absolutely nothing has happened to my car. I give my vehicle info to the front desk when I check in. That's all they need. As further proof that the pass is unnecessary, one time I decided to ask for a parking pass at the front desk after the sales office was closed. They didn't have any, so they gave me a business card to put on my dash. So official!



After we moved to Florida for my husband to take a new job he didn't have nearly the vacation time he used to have. I started going to Orlando and Vegas by myself. After the second time I got in late and forgot to go down to get my parking pass the next day I figured out that no one checked and I didn't need to subject myself to that. Like you said you give them the information about your vehicle when you check in. You may not have a choice if the resort requires a key card for the parking garage but if it is late at night the front desk will have to give you a key to the parking garage. A couple of times when there was a big line to get the parking garage card we asked the front desk to just give us one because we absolutely weren't doing an update and they did. If you are really worried about having a parking pass just save an old one in your glove compartment to throw on the dash. We don't even bother with that anymore.

The first time my husband was with me after I figured out I didn't need to bother with the parking pass people I forgot to tell him beforehand about it. He headed over to the desk for the parking pass and I'm grabbing his arm telling him to just go to the elevators. He tells them he will be right back down figuring something is wrong with me and I need to get to our unit quickly. Under my breath I tell him no you won't be back down and he's looking at me like I've lost my mind. When we finally get to our unit I explain that I haven't been getting them and tell him you don't even need them because no one checks. The man is stubborn and insisted he was going down to get one because he still thinks we need one and says they will just keep calling anyhow. I unplugged the phone which I also forgot to tell him I learned to do and told him everyone has our cell phone numbers so wouldn't be calling the resort anyhow and asked if he is going to listen to me and be happy now. The next few times we stayed at the resorts he would get a big smile on his face like he knew a secret other people didn't know when we would walk right past the parking pass people. 

Although when we stay at a resort in an area we haven't been to before I still go to the desk because I want the information packet. Most resorts have good packets put together and we've used a few of the restaurant discount cards they've given us.


----------



## skotrla (Aug 2, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> Not that I've tried it but maybe just for a laugh (and the gift), start immediately by saying something like, "Whatever it is you're trying to sell me, great!  Let's get the paperwork for me to sign.  And make sure that, by law, you include the clear and precise rescission instructions."



You could carry around a rescission letter with blanks for date and contract# to show them that you are serious.

-Scott


----------



## frankf3 (Aug 2, 2018)

Either, "no", with brief comments that I don't have time during this stay or I request a gift amount that I know is above the threshold they're willing to go to.

First offer is often like $50 or $75 Amex.   They will easily go to $100.   So, I say "for $300 Amex, I will go.  Otherwise, it's not worth my time for the amount you are offering".   If they offer more than I expecte, some of the time I actually do take it (but it's never been close to $300...)!


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Wow that is really low! Too bad you didn't "accidently" cough in that person's face then fake profusely apologize and tell them if they get to their doctor fast enough the doctor may still be able to save their life.



I'm going to assume that guy was either a complete idiot, or he knew he was being lied to, and played along with it.  Sometimes you cannot BS a BS'er.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 2, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I'm going to assume that guy was either a complete idiot, or he knew he was being lied to, and played along with it.  Sometimes you cannot BS a BS'er.



He may have had no idea what tuberculosis even is. Or that it isn't just an old time disease but still very much exits and is taken very seriously. Many people have little to no medical knowledge.

Many times we are so driven in our purpose and getting what we are saying across that we fail to pay attention to what the other person is really saying and don't react the way we should. But some people just have an answer or come back for everything and it never crosses their mind that some things are better left unsaid.

If the person standing in front of him didn't look like they were on death's doorstep he may have felt comfortable suggesting the person enjoy the time they had left. But we all know what the salespeople are like and this comes across as making that person look like he was trying to take advantage of a dying person. Even if the person was lying through their teeth about having TB and the other person suspected it, it still crosses a line and is inappropriate.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> He may have had no idea what tuberculosis even is. Or that it isn't just an old time disease but still very much exits and is taken very seriously. Many people have little to no medical knowledge.
> 
> Many times we are so driven in our purpose and getting what we are saying across that we fail to pay attention to what the other person is really saying and don't react the way we should. But some people just have an answer or come back for everything and it never crosses their mind that some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> If the person standing in front of him didn't look like they were on death's doorstep he may have felt comfortable suggesting the person enjoy the time they had left. But we all know what the salespeople are like and this comes across as making that person look like he was trying to take advantage of a dying person. Even if the person was lying through their teeth about having TB and the other person suspected it, it still crosses a line and is inappropriate.



I don’t disagree with that and it’s a good point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Aug 2, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> Not that I've tried it but maybe just for a laugh (and the gift), start immediately by saying something like, "Whatever it is you're trying to sell me, great!  Let's get the paperwork for me to sign.  And make sure that, by law, you include the clear and precise rescission instructions."



Geez!  I suggested something like that a few months ago and was told that was the stupidest thing ever posted!  My suggestion was to sign as a way of getting out of there when the pressure was becoming unbearable.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 2, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Geez!  I suggested something like that a few months ago and was told that was the stupidest thing ever posted!  My suggestion was to sign as a way of getting out of there when the pressure was becoming unbearable.



Hmm.  It's too bad that you were berated like that.  It was an interesting idea.

My point though was that, if you totally bombarded the sales person at the beginning about rescission and that you imply that you know all the ins and outs of rescission, why  the rescission laws exist, that you will have time to read over the contract for a few days without the pressure, etc., then the sales person would hopefully get the idea that (s)he was not going to make a sale that would last beyond the rescission period.  Then (s)he *maybe* would get the idea that it would not be worth the time to get you to buy and, thus, quickly dismiss you.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 3, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> Hmm.  It's too bad that you were berated like that.  It was an interesting idea.
> 
> My point though was that, if you totally bombarded the sales person at the beginning about rescission and that you imply that you know all the ins and outs of rescission, why  the rescission laws exist, that you will have time to read over the contract for a few days without the pressure, etc., then the sales person would hopefully get the idea that (s)he was not going to make a sale that would last beyond the rescission period.  Then (s)he *maybe* would get the idea that it would not be worth the time to get you to buy and, thus, quickly dismiss you.



I think there are quite a few people here who could very credibly pull that off.


----------



## mattortiz (Aug 12, 2018)

Just checked into  Smokey Mountain resort yesterday. My approach is that I always let the parking pass people go through their pitch on why I NEED to go to the meeting and then politely decline. Most will keep the conversation moving along too quickly for me to jump in and stop them from wasting their breath. So I'll let em... This guy spat out a lot in a short time: new CEO, no more owners update meetings here, publicly traded, its breakfast from Shoney's... blah blah blah. No thanks!
Usually, I'll say "no thanks" 3-4 times and I NEVER give a specific reason - just a "no thanks, I'm not interested"

He then proceeded to tell me that if I didn't want to be offered to attend these meetings I could request to get on the "DNG" list (Do Not Gift) He even showed me his list with 2-3 people listed as such. Well, to get on said list I had to go upstairs... I don't think I'll do that this week, but thought it was a nice to know option.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 12, 2018)

mattortiz said:


> Just checked into  Smokey Mountain resort yesterday. My approach is that I always let the parking pass people go through their pitch on why I NEED to go to the meeting and then politely decline. Most will keep the conversation moving along too quickly for me to jump in and stop them from wasting their breath. So I'll let em... This guy spat out a lot in a short time: new CEO, no more owners update meetings here, publicly traded, its breakfast from Shoney's... blah blah blah. No thanks!
> Usually, I'll say "no thanks" 3-4 times and I NEVER give a specific reason - just a "no thanks, I'm not interested"
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me that if I didn't want to be offered to attend these meetings I could request to get on the "DNG" list (Do Not Gift) He even showed me his list with 2-3 people listed as such. Well, to get on said list I had to go upstairs... I don't think I'll do that this week, but thought it was a nice to know option.



There's an upstairs at Smoky Mountains?  I knew there was a downstairs.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 12, 2018)

Well rescinding doesn't get you out of it.

And going to one 24 hours earlier apparently doesn't either.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2018)

I tell them very loudly for all to hear that I will not be harassed and demand my keys and parking passes- only if the parking passes are 'really" required- because in a lot of resorts they are not. I demand the front desk person go get them for me and I am not leaving the line until they do. I don't put up with this bs.


----------



## mattortiz (Aug 12, 2018)

chapjim said:


> There's an upstairs at Smoky Mountains? I knew there was a downstairs.



I'm actually not sure... perhaps I heard him incorrectly...


----------



## chapjim (Aug 14, 2018)

mattortiz said:


> I'm actually not sure... perhaps I heard him incorrectly...



There are some offices downstairs.  I know that because there's a men's room downstairs!


----------



## breezez (Aug 14, 2018)

Buy a TUG shirt and wear at check in and to sales pres.

I always say no when they call the room a day or so later and sweeten the deal.  I’ll go.   The more you talk the longer they will keep you if you go.

The last two I went too...  They asked me why I came if I did want to buy anything, my reply so you guys would stop calling my room.


----------



## breezez (Aug 14, 2018)

One day when I retire I hope to at least make it a couple years timesharing it maybe not all year long but most of it.

Theses updates can provide almost $500 a month tax free to help with expenses.  Just a thought.


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2018)

I just tell them. I’m on vacation, don’t want to go to meetings, too much like work. I own enough timeshares. Unplug the phones. Don’t answer the door, do not disturb sign on all the time even when we are out. No more presentations thank you!


----------



## Crafty71 (Aug 15, 2018)

breezez said:


> One day when I retire I hope to at least make it a couple years timesharing it maybe not all year long but most of it.
> 
> Theses updates can provide almost $500 a month tax free to help with expenses.  Just a thought.


My parents own a TS in Cabo. They have developed a cordial relationship with one of the people in the sales center at the resort. The last time we were there vacationing with them, this person told us about someone who had developed a system (and then published a website) explaining how to vacation in Cabo for three (3) months for free and come home with an extra $10K in your pockets...of course, it involved attending many, many sales presentations, but if you are inclined to do it...all the power to you...

Of course, the resorts in Cabo were not pleased and I am not sure how they got the website down, but they eventually did...

Cheers!


----------



## ziravan (Aug 18, 2018)

At Cypress Palms, I casually said no three times, pointedly the 4th. By that time, two people were waiting behind me.

5th time, “if you don’t just give me my parking pass and stop asking, I’m going to tell the people behind me how they can save thousands buying off of eBay.”

~~ “Well. You don’t have to be rude about it.”

Me: “Apparently. I. Do.”

(And the first thing I always do in a timeshare is unplug the phones.)


----------



## gwynhyvar (Aug 18, 2018)

I second unplugging the phones. That said, I was just in Hawaii @ Waikiki Beach Walk, and they were pretty cool about "no." Maybe it's just the Island way. Funnily enough, I *did* attend an owner update, and learned some neat stuff that was new to me. Didn't buy/upgrade anything, but took advantage of the discount for an excursion and got a few Wyndham Rewards points.


----------



## linpat (Aug 18, 2018)

The parking pass guy at Governor’s Green keep pushing me to agree to an “update”. I finally looked him straight in the eye and told him that I’d been up since 2:30 that morning so I could catch my early flight. It was now 5 in the afternoon - did he REALLY want to pursue the topic? I got my parking pass and unplugged the phone as soon as i got in the unit.

My favorite was the one who commented that they had my landline number but didn’t seem to have my cell number...and waited... i just smiled at him and said “No you don’t, do you?” He got the point.


----------



## DaveHenry (Aug 18, 2018)

Since they didn't keep their commitment last time, simply tell them that Wyndham lied to you last time and didn't give you what they promised.  So you're not attending anything based on Wyndham promises.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 19, 2018)

Imducky said:


> Is there any way to get on a list where Wyndham does not pressure you into attending the their presentation?  We are in Atlantic City at the Sky Tower, we refused the presentation and were unfortunately convinced to have a survey done in our room, which happened today.  15 minutes turned into much longer.  We were told they would comp the parking for the 3 days we are here.  When i went to get the parking validated, I was told they were closed and would have to come back in the morning when the person was there who provided the gifts was in.  We check out tomorrow, so I will just pay the parking.  Next month we are staying at the National Harbor for a week and I don't want to go through this again.  How do I get the wristbands or whatever I need when I check in and avoid this sales crap?  Any suggestions?


It's entirely YOUR OWN FAULT.
NO is a short and easy word to say with distinct meaning.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 19, 2018)

Buy and wear the TUG T-shirt as you check in.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 20, 2018)

Told the parking pass people that I had a terrible experience last year. They asked if it was a certain person by name. It was. They said they couldn't believe he still has a job. So my poor experience got me out of any hard press this year at least.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 20, 2018)

MaryBella7 said:


> Told the parking pass people that I had a terrible experience last year. They asked if it was a certain person by name. It was. They said they couldn't believe he still has a job. So my poor experience got me out of any hard press this year at least.


  Just say NO is even much simpler.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 20, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Buy and wear the TUG T-shirt as you check in.


Just say NO is even much simpler.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 20, 2018)

DaveHenry said:


> Since they didn't keep their commitment last time, simply tell them that Wyndham lied to you last time and didn't give you what they promised.  So you're not attending anything based on Wyndham promises.


Just say NO is even much simpler.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 20, 2018)

linpat said:


> The parking pass guy at Governor’s Green keep pushing me to agree to an “update”. I finally looked him straight in the eye and told him that I’d been up since 2:30 that morning so I could catch my early flight. It was now 5 in the afternoon - did he REALLY want to pursue the topic? I got my parking pass and unplugged the phone as soon as i got in the unit.
> 
> My favorite was the one who commented that they had my landline number but didn’t seem to have my cell number...and waited... i just smiled at him and said “No you don’t, do you?” He got the point.


Just say NO is even much simpler.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 20, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Just say NO is even much simpler.



But not as fun.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 20, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> But not as fun.


Of course, everyone has a different sense of humor.  You probably like those incessant telemarketer calls from what used to be PCCs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2018)

Just have your spouse go do something else while you check in. And say your son will be checking in later ... Joe, Jr. BUT husband is NOT with you on this trip. Should get you off the hook, have "Joe" as a guest name. And try not to walk thru the lobby with husband on the same shift as when you checkin with "Joe, Jr".


----------



## spackler (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll say "my wife isn't with me on this trip", although she's standing right next to me.  Shuts 'em up quick.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 21, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Just say NO is even much simpler.



You would think. Inevitably, I have to get rude,which I hate. They never accept my simple no even after I say it multiple times.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 21, 2018)

spackler said:


> I'll say "my wife isn't with me on this trip", although she's standing right next to me.  Shuts 'em up quick.


Just say NO is even much simpler and honest.


----------



## spackler (Aug 22, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Just say NO is even much simpler and honest.



Yes, you've written that about half a dozen times on here already.  No need to keep spamming the thread.

"No" rarely works, at least not the first time you say it.  If they ignore my initial answer, my follow-up responses will probably be less than truthful.  They don't deserve my respect.

Besides, I shouldn't even have to say "no" once, as being treated like a sales prospect at the end of a (usually) long travel day is never appreciated.


----------



## Silverdollar (Aug 22, 2018)

spackler said:


> Yes, you've written that about half a dozen times on here already.  No need to keep spamming the thread.
> 
> "No" rarely works, at least not the first time you say it.  If they ignore my initial answer, my follow-up responses will probably be less than truthful.  They don't deserve my respect.
> 
> Besides, I shouldn't even have to say "no" once, as being treated like a sales prospect at the end of a (usually) long travel day is never appreciated.


Avoid sales presentations by going to Fairfield Plantation (just west of ATL). I come here 3-4 times a year (because of its close proximity to where I live) and they have never asked me to attend a sales presentation. I am at FP now and they didn't ask me this time either. They just handed me my check-in packet (as usual) and I'm good to go. Maybe that's why I keep coming here. There is no pressure to attend a sales presentation!


----------



## grab (Aug 22, 2018)

My new one is going to be: 
“I would love to come to the presentation for the free gift (if worth it) but so you know I only buy from eBay at 99% off or Corporate Sales with lots of bonuses thrown in.”


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 9, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> After we moved to Florida for my husband to take a new job he didn't have nearly the vacation time he used to have. I started going to Orlando and Vegas by myself. After the second time I got in late and forgot to go down to get my parking pass the next day I figured out that no one checked and I didn't need to subject myself to that. Like you said you give them the information about your vehicle when you check in. You may not have a choice if the resort requires a key card for the parking garage but if it is late at night the front desk will have to give you a key to the parking garage. A couple of times when there was a big line to get the parking garage card we asked the front desk to just give us one because we absolutely weren't doing an update and they did. If you are really worried about having a parking pass just save an old one in your glove compartment to throw on the dash. We don't even bother with that anymore.
> 
> The first time my husband was with me after I figured out I didn't need to bother with the parking pass people I forgot to tell him beforehand about it. He headed over to the desk for the parking pass and I'm grabbing his arm telling him to just go to the elevators. He tells them he will be right back down figuring something is wrong with me and I need to get to our unit quickly. Under my breath I tell him no you won't be back down and he's looking at me like I've lost my mind. When we finally get to our unit I explain that I haven't been getting them and tell him you don't even need them because no one checks. The man is stubborn and insisted he was going down to get one because he still thinks we need one and says they will just keep calling anyhow. I unplugged the phone which I also forgot to tell him I learned to do and told him everyone has our cell phone numbers so wouldn't be calling the resort anyhow and asked if he is going to listen to me and be happy now. The next few times we stayed at the resorts he would get a big smile on his face like he knew a secret other people didn't know when we would walk right past the parking pass people.
> 
> Although when we stay at a resort in an area we haven't been to before I still go to the desk because I want the information packet. Most resorts have good packets put together and we've used a few of the restaurant discount cards they've given us.



We'll have to try that.

For many visits, even though we have gotten the parking pass I seem to forget to put it on .. moving suitcases / groceries / etc. I end up leaving the pass in a packet on the counter. Other times I'm not a fan of it blocking my vision dangling from the mirror so I take it off and forget to put it back on. Further evidence that the parking pass is not needed.  

Bob


----------

